# Violin Strings and Rosin



## Jeanette Townsend

Hello. I'm new to Talk Classical.
So I know this is a generic topic that has probably been discussed numerous times. However, I only have a few to choose from. And I also know that it's subjective, and everyone has their opinions. Isn't that the point of these forums, though?
I basically have these to choose from for strings:
Artisan 
D'Addario Orchestral Prelude Violin Medium Tension 
Pirastro Chromcor Ball End 
D'Addario Orchestral Ascente Medium Tension
Pirastro Tonica 
I'm inclined to pick the Artisan or Pirastro Tonica. Do you have experience with these ones? Should I go with the full sets, or do you recommend combinations? 
I'm early intermediate, but I'm looking for rich, warm, powerful and durable strings.
For rosin:
D'Addario Kaplan Light
D'Addario Natural Light
Jade L'Opera 
Hidersine VP-033V Series III
Pirastro Goldflex
Andrea
Bernardel
I've only had Facts Amber Violin Rosin, which I like, but I don't have much experience with others. I'd like to get two. Which do you recommend the most? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vsm

Hi Jeanette and welcome!

This video on VSM could help you a great deal:

https://www.virtualsheetmusic.com/experts/lora/rosin/

I hope that helps!


----------



## Jeanette Townsend

Thanks! It does.


----------



## vsm

Jeanette Townsend said:


> Thanks! It does.


Great to know that!


----------

